# Bonne annee a toutes et tous



## Crunch Crunch (31 Décembre 2006)

Tout est dans le titre.
J'avais envies d'exprimer mes voeux à la terre entière.

Que l'année qui vient (2007) soit enfin celle de la raison, et que l'être humain prenne conscience de ces responsabilités vis à vis de la planète...
La terre nous à donné la vie. Sachons la remercier, et en prendre soin à ça juste valeur...

Et svp, oubliez vos rancoeurs et votre haine pour une période plus longue que l'instant des bonnes résolutions...

Aller... Tous en choeur.

Je vous souhaite une BELLE ET HEUREUSE ANNEE DEUX MILLE SEPT.
Que votre bonheur n'empiète pas sur celui de votre voisin, et que l'année qui arrive se passe dans le respect de chacun. Enfin !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonne ann&#233;e.

Au suivant.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Arrachez moi les testicules de ce présomptueux !!!


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Arrachez moi les testicules de ce présomptueux !!!









Bonne année à toi aussi sonny.....


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

La recherche, la recherche...


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Que l'année qui vient (2007) soit enfin celle de la raison, et que l'être humain prenne conscience de ces responsabilités vis à vis de la planète...
> La terre nous à donné la vie. Sachons la remercier, et en prendre soin à ça juste valeur...


 


Nicolas Hulot !!


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

La tradition veut que l'on attende le 1er Janvier pour les voeux. Ce fil reste ouvert histoire d'éviter tout débordement sur d'autres sujets, mais attendez au moins 0:00.


----------



## clampin (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2006)

L&#224;, je suis de bonne humeur jusqu'en novembre 2007.   Au moins.

Pis heureuse ann&#233;e tout &#231;a...


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2006)

Ah... Ben aloreuh.. *Bonne ann&#233;e 2007 &#224; toutes et &#224; tous !* :love: :love:

Bon, &#231;a c'est fait..


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Mauvaise Année et mauvaise santé à tous.
Que vous puissiez perdre vos boulots, vos proches, mourir d'un cancer, avoir un pc tournant sur vista, attraper un virus sur Os X, etc.


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mauvaise Année et mauvaise santé à tous.
> Que vous puissiez perdre vos boulots, vos proches, mourir d'un cancer, avoir un pc tournant sur vista, attraper un virus sur Os X, etc.



On parlait de 2007 pas de 2006


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La tradition veut que l'on attende le 1er Janvier pour les voeux. Ce fil reste ouvert histoire d'éviter tout débordement sur d'autres sujets, mais attendez au moins 0:00.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonne Année Et Bonne Santé .


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

Ne soyez pas d&#233;faitistes, 2006 &#224; encore de beaux jours devant elle.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> Une bien belle vidéo


Dis donc David, j'ai un doute là « Indispensable, mais pas vraiment » Tu donnes quel sens à « indispensable » ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais d'accord il n'y a qu'à voir l'avatar de Crunch Crunch pour comprendre la niaiserie de son message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

La vidéo de nouvelle année de notre Clampin est comme les hirondelles au printemps : elle est attendue avec impatience, et d'un seul coup le soleil semble plus chaud.

J'avoue que les derniers jours une sourde excitation naissait en moi en prévision de ce moment béni. A présent l'énervement a laissé place à la jubilation. : c'est bien simple : j'en ai perdu mon râtelier !


----------



## fable (31 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Nicolas Hulot !!


 
MDR

et bonne année à tous de ma part !


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


>



On dirait Doqu&#233;ville au r&#233;veil. Enfin, presque : il va sans dire qu'il est beaucoup moins poilu. Mais encore souple, le bougre ! Si je pouvais faire la m&#234;me chose, je serais c&#233;libataire !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> On dirait Doquéville au réveil. Enfin, presque : il va sans dire qu'il est beaucoup moins poilu. Mais encore souple, le bougre ! Si je pouvais faire la même chose, je serais célibataire !


Amok vous a dit qu'il fête ses 53 ans aujourd'hui ? Comment ? Il fait dix de moins ? Tu m'étonnes


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Amok vous a dit qu'il f&#234;te ses 53 ans aujourd'hui ? Comment ? Il fait dix de moins ? Tu m'&#233;tonnes&#8230;



Il est d'ailleurs fort dommage que tu ne puisses venir faire l'animation. Car pour ceux qui l'ignorent, cette posture est connue, dans le Sud Ouest de la France sous le nom de "Tac-Tac Orth&#233;zien".

Il s'agit l&#224; d'une vieille tradition qui, h&#233;las, se perd. L'hiver &#233;tant rude dans ces r&#233;gions sauvages mais belles, terres de blizzard et de goutte au nez, la coutume voulait que pour &#233;gayer les soir&#233;es d'hiver les hommes se livrent &#224; cette curieuse pratique pendant que les femmes jouaient du triangle. La soir&#233;e se terminait ensuite autour d'un bon "Rategueu", sp&#233;cialit&#233; culinaire &#224; base de jus de rat.

Notre bon Doc en est un des derniers pratiquants. A ce titre, il est fort connu de son canton o&#249; il ne loupe jamais une f&#234;te de village afin d'en faire la d&#233;monstration. 

Il faut bien avouer que l'exercice n&#233;cessite d'avoir une grande gueule et des sacs de voyage l&#233;g&#232;rement relach&#233;s, ce qui n'est pas donn&#233; au commun des mortels.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il est d'ailleurs fort dommage que tu ne puisses venir faire l'animation. Car pour ceux qui l'ignorent, cette posture est connue, dans le Sud Ouest de la France sous le nom de "Tac-Tac Orthézien".
> 
> Il s'agit là d'une vieille tradition qui, hélas, se perd. L'hiver étant rude dans ces régions sauvages mais belles, terres de blizzard et de goutte au nez, la coutume voulait que pour égayer les soirées d'hiver les hommes se livrent à cette curieuse pratique pendant que les femmes jouaient du triangle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut bien avouer que l'exercice nécessite d'avoir une grande gueule et des sacs de voyage légèrement relachés, ce qui n'est pas donné au commun des mortels.


   

Et nunc nioubes audite ! Erudimini qui polutis barram !


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Désolant


----------



## r0m1 (31 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Désolant



ou poilant... c'est au choix


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

Ne lui dites pas, mais j'ai appel&#233; le journal de 13 heures de TF1. Lorsque Jean-Pierre a appris ca, il a imm&#233;diatement d&#233;p&#234;ch&#233; une &#233;quipe sur place. Dans 5 minutes, ils d&#233;barquent chez le Doc et les images sont programm&#233;es pour l'&#233;dition de demain. J'esp&#232;re qu'il s'est d&#233;j&#224; appr&#234;t&#233;  pour recevoir "les gens de l'ORTF", comme on dit &#224; Orthez sinon il n'y a pas que lui qui va &#234;tre surpris: Doqu&#233;vil au reveil, c'est Jeanne Moreau en moins blonde.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Pire c'est Brigitte Fontaine.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La tradition veut que l'on attende le 1er Janvier pour les voeux. Ce fil reste ouvert histoire d'éviter tout débordement sur d'autres sujets, mais attendez au moins 0:00.


Alors pourquoi Jacques Chirac nous les souhaite ce soir à 20H?


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Il est pressé d'en finir ..


----------



## Crunch Crunch (31 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Arrachez moi les testicules de ce présomptueux !!!



Je n'ai pas dis que j'était mieux que vous...
Ce sont simplement mes souhaits pour l'année prochaine 

Et laisser mon petit renard bleu en dehors de tout ça


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La tradition veut que l'on attende le 1er Janvier pour les voeux. Ce fil reste ouvert histoire d'éviter tout débordement sur d'autres sujets, mais attendez au moins 0:00.



C'est vrai ça !!! Ces jeunes, ils ne respectent plus rien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dis que j'&#233;tait mieux que vous...
> Ce sont simplement mes souhaits pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine
> 
> Et laisser mon petit renard bleu en dehors de tout &#231;a


Super !!! Et on va avoir 61000 membres qui vont faire la m&#234;me chose que toi et te montrer que tu n'es pas seul au monde&#8230;  L'ann&#233;e finit/commence bien tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La tradition veut que l'on attende le 1er Janvier pour les voeux.




okkeyyyy chef !!!!
je repasse demain alors ......mais pas avant l'apres-midi voir le soir    



sinon, est que j'ai quand meme le droit de souhaiter une bonne fin du 2006  au lieu d'un bon commencement 2007 ?  



:love: a tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4110934 a dit:
			
		

> Super !!! Et on va avoir 61000 membres qui vont faire la même chose que toi et te montrer que tu n'es pas seul au monde  L'année finit/commence bien tiens.



C'est dur la vie de modo.


----------



## grkinou (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonne et heureuse année 2007 également ........     

Que le champagne coule à flot ce soir


----------



## r0m1 (31 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> Bonne et heureuse année 2007 également ........
> 
> Que le champagne coule à flot ce soir



Et juste au dessus on vient de dire que ça se fait pas de souhaiter tout ça avant l'heure....  :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Et juste au dessus on vient de dire que ça se fait pas de souhaiter tout ça avant l'heure....  :mouais:




Non, mais les nioubes ne comprennet plus rien maintenant....


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Et juste au dessus on vient de dire que ça se fait pas de souhaiter tout ça avant l'heure....  :mouais:



ouais ça porte malheur, sauf si c'est Sonnyboy qui le fait


----------



## justme (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La tradition veut que l'on attende le 1er Janvier pour les voeux. Ce fil reste ouvert histoire d'éviter tout débordement sur d'autres sujets, mais attendez au moins 0:00.



   

Hum

  :rateau:


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, mais les nioubes ne comprennet plus rien maintenant....



Ceux qui sont inscrit depuis moins d'un an et une semaine ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

justme a dit:


> Hum
> 
> :rateau:



On ne tire pas sur l'ambulance svp. C'est d&#233;j&#224; assez dur pour lui de passer son anniversaire au Centre Hospitalier de Marseille.


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

justme a dit:


> Hum
> 
> :rateau:



Oui, mais cela s'applique &#224; ceux qui passent d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup de temps &#224; faire fonctionner macg et auront surement autre chose &#224; faire, ce soir, que de poster des news ou des &#233;ditos. Pas aux malades qui vont passer le r&#233;veillon avec leur souris &#224; la main... 

 Bref, de toute facon un mod&#233;rateur a toujours raison. Essaie de poster ici pour t'en rendre compte !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais cela s'applique à ceux qui passent déjà beaucoup de temps à faire fonctionner macg et auront surement autre chose à faire, ce soir, que de poster des news ou des éditos. Pas aux malades qui vont passer le réveillon avec leur *kiki* à la main...
> 
> Bref, de toute facon un modérateur a toujours raison. Essaie de poster ici pour t'en rendre compte !



Leur zob, amok, leur zob...


----------



## Bilbo (31 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La vid&#233;o de nouvelle ann&#233;e de notre Clampin est comme les hirondelles au printemps : [...] c'est bien simple : j'en ai perdu mon r&#226;telier !


Faut que t'arr&#234;tes de faire de la pub mensong&#232;re, je l'ai regard&#233;e aussi.  T'es modo tout de m&#234;me, il y a des choses qu'on ne doit pas faire. 

&#192;+

[EDIT] J'oubliais, bonne et heureuse ann&#233;e &#224; tous et &#224; toutes. Qu'elle vous apporte amour, argent et bonheur ...  [/EDIT]


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre.
> J'avais envie d'exprimer mes voeux &#224; la terre enti&#232;re... Enfin !


Tu aurais pu le faire le 14 juillet... ou pour le solstice d'&#233;t&#233;... ou n'importe quand... ou ...
:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

je poste ici, on sait jamais.........

la dinde a perdu ou plutot  et elle  ne sais pas où a mis (sur papier ?  sur un dossier secret ?  ) ces saletée de n° de telephone portable des membres de  macg 

vous avez environ 2h pour voir ce message et me le renvoyer par mp    (pas sur mon telephone , certains ont encore le vieux numero )


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

0800 810 810


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2006)

0800 poil aux dents


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4110934 a dit:
			
		

> Super !!! Et on va avoir 61000 membres qui vont faire la même chose que toi et te montrer que tu n'es pas seul au monde  L'année finit/commence bien tiens.


Ouais ! C'est bien vrai çà !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps : tiens, pendant que j'y suis, je vous souhaite à mon tour une bonne et heureuse année 2007 pleine de bisous et tout et tout !!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## béné (31 Décembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Ceux qui sont inscrit depuis moins d'un an et une semaine ?



j'en suis une, j'en suis une ...et à ce titre, je me vois dans l'obligation de vous souhaiter d'ores et deja UNE.....MACveilleuse annee 2007 (ouais elle est facile, mais quoi, c'est ça les nioubes.....!!!) à toutes et à tous qui faites partie de cette chaleureuse et aimable communauté.... :love: :rateau:


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais ! C'est bien vrai &#231;&#224; !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ps : tiens, pendant que j'y suis, je vous souhaite &#224; mon tour une bonne et heureuse ann&#233;e 2007 pleine de bisous et tout et tout !!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:


Bande de nases !

Surtout ne lisez pas ce qui suit *avant* le premier janvier 2007 :

Bande de nases !

Bonne et heureuse ann&#233;e !

Bande de nases !

:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> j'en suis une, j'en suis une ...et à ce titre, je me vois dans l'obligation de vous souhaiter d'ores et deja UNE.....MACveilleuse annee 2007 (ouais elle est facile, mais quoi, c'est ça les nioubes.....!!!) à toutes et à tous qui faites partie de cette chaleureuse et aimable communauté.... :love: :rateau:




Merci la nioube !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merci la nioube !!


:mouais:

De rien, le nioube.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> De rien, le nioube.


 

Qu'est ce t'as Ed ??  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merci la nioube !!





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> De rien, le nioube.


Ce terme est galvaudé...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2006)

*Ca porte malheur*
de souhaiter la bonne année avant l'heure


:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'est ce t'as Ed ??  :mouais:



*Le monsieur te dit*
que tu es un nioube.

C'est tout de même pas compliqué à percuter ça...


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Alors je suis foutu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce terme est galvaudé...


C'est vrai, le nioube. 

_sign&#233; : le nioube. 
_


----------



## sylko (31 Décembre 2006)

Meilleurs voeux à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

J'espère qu'on se prendra pas un an de Jules le rouquin.


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Décembre 2006)

MEILLEURS VOEUX &#192; TOUTES ET &#192; TOUS ...pleine de moments de rire , de paix et de tendresse
pr&#233;servez vos r&#234;ves et veillez &#224; ceux des autres


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Janvier 2007)

en direct de ... la 24 ème heure ... bonne année...


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne Ann&#233;e 2007.....


----------



## Sloughi (1 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2007)

En ce moment, j'ai une pensée pour les personnes qui n'ont pas le moral. 
Soit pour une raison ponctuelle, grave ou pas. 
Soit parce que cette période est à chaque nouvelle année difficile, pour des raisons liées à la solitude, ou autre. 
Je souhaite à ces personnes de passer rapidement le cap des fêtes et de penser le plus vite possible à autre chose. 

Joyeux réveillon pour les autres. 


Et une année 2007 aussi bonne que possible pour tout le monde.


----------



## spleen (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne et heureuse ann&#233;e &#224; toutes et &#224; tous...
HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2007)

*Bonne année 2007 !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année  MacG

on notera la rime


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

Banan&#233;e


----------



## wolverine (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne Année a vous et bonne santé, pleins de bonnes choses pour la nouvelle année !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Janvier 2007)

BZH Année


----------



## 222diablo222 (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne Ann&#233;e!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année !!!


----------



## macelene (1 Janvier 2007)

... from   Talchan   &   Macelene   Féliz Año Nuevo  con Paz AmOr y pesetas...:love:


----------



## Talchan (1 Janvier 2007)

... from   Talchan   &   Macelene   Féliz Año Nuevo  con Paz AmOr y pesetas...:love: tout pareil. Et qu'en 2007 vous puissiez manger quelques after sept (bof...) 



j'avais quelques autres rimes  en "ete" mais j'ose pas...:rateau:


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben Bonne Année a tous !!!

En tous cas pour moi elle commence mal, j'ai perdu mon iPod  , ou volé  ...je sais pas encore, d'abord que je me rapelle a partir de Ou je l'ai plus vu :hein: !!!  

Je la sens vraiment pas cette année... :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonnet d'année à toutes et tous. 

Le début fut difficile. On verra la suite.

Non, je plaisante. C'était juste un peu dommage de voir les gens tomber dans le coma ou les pommes parce qu'ils avaient trop bu ou trop croqué. M'enfin. En plus, y en a même une qui m'est tombée dessus. ça  fait mal une personne qui vous tombe dessus sans prévenir.  

Allez, à plus tard. Je vais cuver l'alcool que j'ai pas bu (enfin, pas trop, je crois).


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2007)

*Bonne année 2007 à toutes et tous!* 







Avec une pensée celui qui va faire le ménage...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année à tout le monde.


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année à toutes et tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2007)

*BONNE ANNEE A TOUS ET A TOUTES !*


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année à toutes et à tous sur MacGé !!


----------



## tchico (1 Janvier 2007)

Surtout, plein de bonheur
Voir la pièce jointe 13025


----------



## Php21 (1 Janvier 2007)

*Une ann&#233;e 2007 pleine de vie, de joie, de travail & de sant&#233; pour tous.*


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2007)

Hep : vous avez vu le nombre d'anniversaires &#224; f&#234;ter sur MacG&#233; aujourd'hui ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/calendar.php?do=getday&day=2007-01-01&sb=1

Il y a un complot, hein ?







bonne ann&#233;e


----------



## béné (1 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Le monsieur te dit*
> que tu es un nioube.
> 
> C'est tout de même pas compliqué à percuter ça...




Serait ce l'oeil de the grudge que tu planques dans ton pseudo...peu engageant!!!!:love:


----------



## nicolasf (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année 2007 à tous et à toutes !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année et finissez bien ce marathon ...  J'y retourne, pas fini de fêter tous ça :sleep:


----------



## richard-deux (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année 2007 à tous !! ​


----------



## tchico (1 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Hep : vous avez vu le nombre d'anniversaires à fêter sur MacGé aujourd'hui ?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/calendar.php?do=getday&day=2007-01-01&sb=1
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu leurs a fais à chacun un petit mot personnel :affraid:


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2007)

tchico a dit:


> J'espère que tu leurs a fais à chacun un petit mot personnel :affraid:



Il n'a que ça a faire aujourd'hui en plus !


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Hep : vous avez vu le nombre d'anniversaires à fêter sur MacGé aujourd'hui ?



Dont certains membres qui sont presque centenaires, et d'autres ayant tout juste l'âge de raison...  

Et je ne parle pas de tous ceux qui ont perdu cette dernière...


----------



## Oizo (1 Janvier 2007)

*Bonne année !*


----------



## Crunch Crunch (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4110934 a dit:
			
		

> Super !!! Et on va avoir 61000 membres qui vont faire la même chose que toi et te montrer que tu n'es pas seul au monde  L'année finit/commence bien tiens.



Je trouve les modérateurs bien peu tolérant en cette journée du nouvel-an :mouais:
Le "Bar à MacG" est, pourtant, me semble-il le bon  endroit pour exprimer ces voeux, non ?


Sinon, ont va les exprimer ailleurs. Il y a certainement des forums qui ne demande qu'à avoir votre niveau de fréquentation...

Aller,  sans rancune et "Bonne année"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Je trouve les modérateurs bien peu tolérant en cette journée du nouvel-an :mouais:
> Le "Bar à MacG" est, pourtant, me semble-il le bon  endroit pour exprimer ces voeux, non ?
> 
> 
> ...


BackCat, intol&#233;rant? Arr&#234;te, tu vas lui faire plaisir.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne et heureuse ann&#233;e 2007 &#224; tous, qu'elle r&#233;alise vos r&#234;ves les plus fous et vous apporte paix et f&#233;licit&#233;


----------



## Crunch Crunch (1 Janvier 2007)

Et encore BONANNE pour le 100ème méssage....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

_felice anno nuovo 2007_





:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2007)

Een pretige Nieuw Jaar met veel vreugde  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2007)

Merci.


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Mal aux cheveux ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

Plus de cheveux pour le trooper, ou si peu


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2007)

BANANIER  et  POMME SAUTEE  !!!


----------



## Crunch Crunch (1 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Mal aux cheveux ?



Mhhh, non, ça va...
Peut-être pour le petit-nouvel-an :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Je trouve les modérateurs bien peu tolérant en cette journée du nouvel-an :mouais:
> Le "Bar à MacG" est, pourtant, me semble-il le bon  endroit pour exprimer ces voeux, non ?
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis le pire de tous oui. Et c'est pas un nouvel an qui va me changer. Faut pas rêver.


----------



## dool (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4111632 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le pire de tous oui. Et c'est pas un nouvel an qui va me changer. Faut pas rêver.



Grâce à Die......Doc !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4111632 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le pire de tous oui. Et c'est pas un nouvel an qui va me changer. Faut pas rêver.




*BONNE ANNÉE MON CUL*




   ​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Tu m'&#233;tonnes&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4111632 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le pire de tous oui.



:afraid:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tous & toutes et surtout bonne sant&#233;, parce que la sant&#233; hein c'est important :x


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> ...surtout bonne sant&#233;, parce que la sant&#233; hein c'est important :x


Et pour la bonne fortune, bien souvent le 1er janvier au soir, on mange de la chou-croutte, portefeuille sous les fesses, du cot&#233; de Li&#232;ge et des cantons r&#233;dim&#233;s


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ca porte malheur*
> de souhaiter la bonne année avant l'heure
> 
> 
> :hein:


C'est donc pour ça que j'ai une gastro et que madame s'est ébouillantée !  

Bonne année quand même  , de la part d'un nioube :rateau: qui entend bien le rester encore un peu


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Et pour la bonne fortune, bien souvent le 1er janvier au soir, on mange de la chou-croutte, portefeuille sous les fesses, du coté de Liège et des cantons rédimés



:afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Bonne année à tous & toutes et surtout bonne santé, parce que la santé hein c'est important :x



C'est vrai! Tant qu'on a la santé c'est pas grave d'être malade.


:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (1 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Et pour la bonne fortune, bien souvent le 1er janvier au soir, on mange de la chou-croutte, portefeuille sous les fesses, du coté de Liège et des cantons rédimés



En Italie c'est les lentilles : une lentille = 1 Euro ....

Ca va gazer dans les chaumières chez les italiens


----------



## dool (1 Janvier 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Bonne année à tous & toutes et surtout bonne santé, parce que la santé hein c'est important :x



Ah la bonne vieille réplique du Suisse qu'on on lève son verre en disant "santé intelligence"...
"oh ben la santé on l'a !"... 

 en-face !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

mais est que cette année a bien commencée ?  


pour ma part non     

un sms choquant venant de ma mere (j'espere secretement que c'est pas elle , qu'elle a changé son n° de tel et que c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui a repondu a mon sms )  

bioman a arreté de fumer (pour combient de temp ???  ) et il a mis des point repere où je peux fumer dans l'appart      


bonne année


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Janvier 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En ce moment, j'ai une pensée pour les personnes qui n'ont pas le moral.
> Soit pour une raison ponctuelle, grave ou pas.
> Soit parce que cette période est à chaque nouvelle année difficile, pour des raisons liées à la solitude, ou autre.
> Je souhaite à ces personnes de passer rapidement le cap des fêtes et de penser le plus vite possible à autre chose.
> ...



Merci, bonne année à toi


----------



## wagner (1 Janvier 2007)

bonjour

à mon tour, je viens souhaiter une bonne et heureuse année à tous,et en particulier à tous les modérateurs.
amicalement, wagner.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Janvier 2007)

wagner a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> &#224; mon tour, je viens souhaiter une bonne et heureuse ann&#233;e &#224; tous,et en particulier &#224; tous les mod&#233;rateurs.
> amicalement, wagner.



Fayot    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année à toutes et tous.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Putain Rentré à 8 h 40 ce matin J'émerge à peine (à grand peine)
Spégic Powaaa.


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Une année qui commence sur les chapeaux de roues


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Putain Rentré à 8 h 40 ce matin J'émerge à peine (à grand peine)
> Spégic Powaaa.


Qu'est-ce que tu veux, l'&#226;ge n'aide pas.


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de respect je vous prie


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

Hum, mon surnom est "papy" alors camembert


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux, l'âge n'aide pas.


T'as raison. Suis trop vieux pour ces conneries. 

N'empêche que j'en ai enterré plus d'un sur le dancefloor


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

Sur le dancefloor, &#224; ton &#226;ge


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Ouais ben jeunesse ou pas j'suis bonne pour une chose en ce jour de l'an : me pieuter !


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Suis trop vieux
> 
> N'emp&#234;che que j'en ai enterr&#233; plus d'un sur le dancefloor&#8230;




c'etait un th&#233; dansant?!! :rateau:  (le moins podagre enterre les plus grabataires! quelle vieillesse! c'est plus ce que c'&#233;tait!)

2007 ann&#233;e des fanfarons ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sur le dancefloor, à ton âge


Parfaitement. À mon âge et avec mon gros cul !
M'enfin bon, Freelancer a toujours dit qu'il y avait une grosse diva noire en moi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Janvier 2007)

sa majest&#233; pontifiante le doc aime &#224; se divertir des autres mais n'a pas le nez assez fair play pour gouter les amusements des autres ... il m'a boul&#233; rouge le coquin!


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2007)

je me suis toujours dit que les boules allaient par paires 

suspense&#8230; vert, rouge ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> sa majesté pontifiante le doc aime à se divertir des autres mais n'a pas le nez assez fair play pour gouter les amusements des autres ... il m'a boulé rouge le coquin!





starmac a dit:


> je me suis toujours dit que les boules allaient par paires
> 
> suspense vert, rouge ?



Allons, ce n'est pas parce que DocEvil est arrivé qu'il faut transformer ce fantastique sujet en fil à boules.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allons, ce n'est pas parce que DocEvil est arrivé qu'il faut transformer ce fantastique sujet en fil à boules.




Tout dépends de la couleur des boules...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> en fil à boules.



les vieilles branches cassent sous le poids des boules!





allez bonne année à tous! soyez sages ... crééez du bonheur ... autour de vous! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parfaitement. À mon âge et avec mon gros cul !
> M'enfin bon, Freelancer a toujours dit qu'il y avait une grosse diva noire en moi.



Je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais le postérieur généreux !!!    
Une grosse diva noire as-tu dit ?  




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allons, ce n'est pas parce que DocEvil est arrivé qu'il faut transformer ce fantastique sujet en fil à boules.



Hum, sans vouloir retirer un mérite quelconque à ce cher Mr Docquéville, çà en prenait déjà la tournure :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais le postérieur généreux !!!


Preuve, s'il en était besoin, qu'on ne s'est jamais vus.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parfaitement. À mon âge et avec mon gros cul !
> M'enfin bon, Freelancer a toujours dit qu'il y avait une grosse diva noire en moi.



L'éclipse du millénaire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> L'éclipse du millénaire


Tu me flattes Somme toute, il vient à peine de commencer. 

_J'ai tenu ma promesse._


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu me flattes Somme toute, il vient à peine de commencer.
> 
> _J'ai tenu ma promesse._



j' reemerge................laquelle ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année, plein de bonnes choses à toutes et tous. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos bons v&#339;ux en vert.  Ne m'en veuillez pas si je ne vous les rends pas. Je n'arrive malheureusement pas &#224; souhaiter plus particuli&#232;rement du bien un jour plut&#244;t qu'un autre. En plus, je n'arrive pas non plus &#224; me croire sinc&#232;re en souhaitant une bonne ann&#233;e &#224; la cantonade, alors que je ne connais personne ni ne suis forc&#233;ment connu de quiconque.

A mes amis, ou &#224; ceux qui me t&#233;moignent de l'amiti&#233;, je r&#233;ponds donc en priv&#233;, sans me faire passer pour ce que je suis pas.

Et pour ceux qui voudraient, comme _l'autre nioube_ me bouler rouge pour &#231;a, qu'ils ne se g&#234;nent pas  Je rends en vert, &#224; 15, et en souhaitant, pour le coup sinc&#232;rement, une tr&#232;s mauvaise ann&#233;e 2007


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

vB est un radin, c'est bien connu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2007)

*Bonne ann&#233;e Tu me le paieras un jour ! *
je &#8230; souhaite tout plein de joie, de prosp&#233;rit&#233;, d'amour et tout le bonheur du monde pour &#8230; , tu es mon modo pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; et je voudrais &#234;tre ton ami de 30 ans.


Oui.



:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2007)

Tu pourrais faire &#231;&#224; en priv&#233; qd m&#234;me


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4111964 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos bons v&#339;ux en vert.  Ne m'en veuillez pas si je ne vous les rends pas. Je n'arrive malheureusement pas &#224; souhaiter plus particuli&#232;rement du bien un jour plut&#244;t qu'un autre. En plus, je n'arrive pas non plus &#224; me croire sinc&#232;re en souhaitant une bonne ann&#233;e &#224; la cantonade, alors que je ne connais personne ni ne suis forc&#233;ment connu de quiconque.
> 
> A mes amis, ou &#224; ceux qui me t&#233;moignent de l'amiti&#233;, je r&#233;ponds donc en priv&#233;, sans me faire passer pour ce que je suis pas.
> 
> Et pour ceux qui voudraient, comme _l'autre nioube_ me bouler rouge pour &#231;a, qu'ils ne se g&#234;nent pas  Je rends en vert, &#224; 15, et en souhaitant, pour le coup sinc&#232;rement, une tr&#232;s mauvaise ann&#233;e 2007



En fait t'es vachement fort comme mec.

Parce que j'avoue que moi, toutes ces id&#233;es je les ai jamais eues...

Je crois pas m'avancer beaucoup en disant qu'un type comme Doc les a pas eues non plus...

Nous on est con.

Non, y a pas... t'es vachement fort.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

On est toujours le con d'un autre Sonny. Tu le sais mieux que quiconque. Je ne pense pas &#234;tre moins con que toi. Ni qu'un autre. Quoique&#8230;

En tout cas, je ne suis pas vachement fort non. Je m'emmerde, &#231;a c'est s&#251;r par contre. Et certains m'aident bien sur ce plan-l&#224;


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4112044 a dit:
			
		

> On est toujours le con d'un autre Sonny. Tu le sais mieux que quiconque. Je ne pense pas être moins con que toi. Ni qu'un autre. Quoique
> 
> En tout cas, je ne suis pas vachement fort non. Je m'emmerde, ça c'est sûr par contre. Et certains m'aident bien sur ce plan-là



J'ai rien dit de tout ça moi.

 

Vous allez finir par perdre votre sang froid je pense.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4111939&postcount=180



Trop long.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2007)

Puis, tu ne boules qu'&#224; 12, aussi.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2007)

C'est exact.

En même temps je ne boule que trés peu...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je crois pas m'avancer beaucoup en disant qu'un type comme Doc les a pas eues non plus...


Tu t'avances beaucoup chaque fois que tu présumes de mes pensées.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu t'avances beaucoup chaque fois que tu présumes de mes pensées.



Un coup j'avance...

Un coup de recule...

 

C'est dire si je les connais tes pensées...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonne Gronann&#233;e


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En fait t'es vachement fort comme mec.
> 
> Parce que j'avoue que moi, toutes ces idées je les ai jamais eues...
> 
> ...



Mouahahahhaaahaaaa


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Un coup j'avance...
> 
> Un coup de recule...
> 
> ...


Vous avez tout les deux la courante ?

Utilisation abusive de suppositoires ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Vous avez tout les deux la courante ?
> 
> Utilisation abusive de suppositoires ?


Mouahahahhaaahaaaa


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Bonne année Tu me le paieras un jour ! *
> je  souhaite tout plein de joie, de prospérité, d'amour et tout le bonheur du monde pour  , tu es mon modo préféré et je voudrais être ton ami de 30 ans.
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai cru que c'était un post de MamyBlue!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2007)

Du Q, du Q, du Q.... c'est tout ce que je vous souhaite pour 2007...  

J'aime pas les fêtes, j'aime pas les voeux... ptain, on est tranquille pour environ 11 mois ouf !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'aime pas les fêtes, j'aime pas les voeux... ptain, on est tranquille pour environ 11 mois ouf !



et de Paques tu en fait quoi ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Janvier 2007)

Piti&#233;, les f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e sont &#224; peine finie :affraid:

cela dit, tu n'as pas tord, dans 2 mois on commencera &#224; voir des oeufs, tout comme les galettes des rois ornent d&#233;j&#224; les vitrines des boulangeries :mouais: :rateau:
(n'emp&#234;che, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu des cartes de No&#235;l arriver dans un magasin en plein mois d'ao&#251;t :affraid: :affraid: )

_(... Nouvel an, les soldes, P&#226;ques, les soldes, la rentr&#233;e, halloween, Saint-Nicolas et No&#235;l, la folie je vous dit :hein: )_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Piti&#233;, les f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e sont &#224; peine finie :affraid:
> 
> cela dit, tu n'as pas tord, dans 2 mois on commencera &#224; voir des oeufs, tout comme les galettes des rois ornent d&#233;j&#224; les vitrines des boulangeries :mouais: :rateau:
> (n'emp&#234;che, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu des cartes de No&#235;l arriver dans un magasin en plein mois d'ao&#251;t :affraid: :affraid: )
> ...



fifille ingrate    

et la fete des meres??????? 
et celle de s.valentin ??????  


je veux mes cadeaux moi !!!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Janvier 2007)

ah ui, et la f&#234;te des p&#232;res, des grands-m&#232;res et des grands-p&#232;re, et la journ&#233;e des truc-muches biduche et Saintes Bidule-Chose... :mouais:


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2007)

Ouaih.

Ma f&#234;te c'est le 8 septembre. 

Je le pr&#233;cise, car c'est pas dans le calendrier.


Vous sentez pas oblig&#233;s, non plus.


----------



## divoli (2 Janvier 2007)

:mouais:

Mouais, il y en a pour qui tous les prétextes sont bons pour pouvoir picoler...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

juste du sauterne.....et rien d'autre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Mouais, il y en a pour qui tous les prétextes sont bons pour pouvoir picoler...




*Comment ?*
Il faut des prétextes pour ça ?




 
:mouais:


----------



## Nobody (2 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> D
> J'aime pas les fêtes, j'aime pas les voeux...





Princess Tatav a dit:


> et de Paques tu en fait quoi ?



Les voeux de Pâques? :afraid:

Pitin, tu l'as fait volontairement celle-là? J'y crois pas!

On dirait du P77. Ca fait frémir.


----------



## NED (2 Janvier 2007)

Comme le titre A TOUT LE MONDE !!!
et la santé oui la santé ca compte aussi !


----------



## Grug (2 Janvier 2007)

marrant cette sensation de "dej&#224; vu"&#8230;


----------



## Cillian (2 Janvier 2007)

*Me voilà enfin remis de mes extravagances de la St Sylvestre et de son lendemain.


Je souhaite à toutes et à tous
que 2007 soit une merveilleuse année.





Afin que vous vous la couliez douce,
sachez profiter d'une bonne santé.





Que votre moitié soit blond, brune, châtain ou rousse,
je vous souhaite la plus prospère des fécondité.





Pour donner à tout cela un petit coup de pouce,
je vous souhaite une fertile prospérité.










*​


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Comme le titre A TOUT LE MONDE !!!
> et la santé oui la santé ca compte aussi !



et bonne b*** dans ton c**


----------



## divoli (3 Janvier 2007)

Et bonne bise dans ton cou... Tiens, c'est original.  :sleep:


----------



## Crunch Crunch (3 Janvier 2007)

Cillian a dit:


> *Me voilà enfin remis de mes extravagances de la St Sylvestre et de son lendemain.
> 
> 
> Je souhaite à toutes et à tous
> ...


Merci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cillian ton message est vraiment super.
Ton message exprime bien tout les voeux que je souhaite autour de moi.

Longue vie à toi !


----------



## ultrabody (3 Janvier 2007)

ultra bonne année à toutes et à tous !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Merci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cillian ton message est vraiment super.
> Ton message exprime bien tout les voeux que je souhaite autour de moi.
> 
> Longue vie à toi !




*Plus mièvre*
que Joel18cher et mamyblue réunis oui !


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah ui, et la fête des pères, des grands-mères et des grands-père, et la journée des truc-muches biduche et Saintes Bidule-Chose... :mouais:



Et pas un qui a pensé à fêter les saints innocents, le 28 ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Janvier 2007)

Arrete, mon voisin m'a dit que ce jour la c'etait la mienne de fete :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et pas un qui a pensé à fêter les saints innocents, le 28 ?



C'est tout de même un jour de massacre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Ouais&#8230; Mais aux innocents les mains pleines !  Tr&#232;s bon pour le poker &#231;a. Tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4113586 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais Mais aux innocents les mains pleines !  Très bon pour le poker ça. Très bon.


Encore faut-il avoir le talent de bluffer.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Pas besoin avec une donne pareille


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4113588 a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin avec une donne pareille


Je n'ai pas bien dû me rendre compte


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est tout de même un jour de massacre



Tu sais bien qu'à notre époque, peu de gens s'intéressent à ton histoire 
Et puis ce n'est ni le premier ni le dernier massacre, ni plus généralement l'événement (toussaint par exemple) dont l'évocation est un brin décalée.

Mais je suis sûr que certains sont prêts à ouïr ton cours d'histoire religieuse. 

PS. Croyez-vous que le voisin de Modern_Thing voulait la massacrer ?  et si oui, pourquoi donc ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Plus mièvre*
> que Joel18cher et mamyblue réunis oui !



oui, moi, j'ai vomi ! :rateau:


----------



## dool (3 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> oui, moi, j'ai vomi ! :rateau:



Très bien ! Ca nous fera notre entrée au déjeuner...


----------



## NED (3 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> Très bien ! Ca nous fera notre entrée au déjeuner...



Un café "Bonne année" siou plait mamselle !


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> Très bien ! Ca nous fera notre entrée au déjeuner...


Ça manque le "Num' " ?!....


----------



## Cillian (3 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> Très bien ! Ca nous fera notre entrée au déjeuner...







Réchauffé au four le lendemain, j'ai ouï dire que c'était plus goûteux...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Un café "Bonne année" siou plait mamselle !


Calva ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Plus mièvre*
> que Joel18cher et mamyblue réunis oui !




Cillian a dit " fécondité" et "prospérité" .... donc Q et POGNON.... c'est pas mièvre ... je rappelle que le csa censure tout lien fait entre ces deux sujets car cela évoque la prostitution...  alors pour le mièvre , vous repasserez les chéris! :rateau:  


et puis pour ne pas faire "mièvre" ...: bonne année "dvc" © là ça vous va?


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je pense que ce fil se dirige tout gentiment vers sa fin...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

Ah nan! Les voeux c'est pendant un mois!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

Et pour les couillons qui comme ont arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer, ne vous en faites pas, ce n'est pas si dur (et pourtant j'en consommais &#233;norm&#233;ment)... On ne se rend pas compte de l'&#233;nergie qu'on r&#233;cup&#232;re. L&#224; &#231;a fait deux heures que je suis accroch&#233; au plafond et je ne sens ni fatigue aux bras ni aux jambes.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

J'ai plus de copines elles sont toutes à l'hôpital  .. 

T'en ficherais des plafonds


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

Oh non c'est juste que je tremblais un peu alors je me suis dis que le plafond &#233;tait l'endroit le plus chaud du bureau.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

Y a pas que la chaleur qui monte on dirait


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et pour les couillons qui comme ont arrêté de fumer, ne vous en faites pas, ce n'est pas si dur (et pourtant j'en consommais énormément)... On ne se rend pas compte de l'énergie qu'on récupère. Là ça fait deux heures que je suis accroché au plafond et je ne sens ni fatigue aux bras ni aux jambes.


 
Toi aussi t'avais demandé le déguisement de spiderman à Noël ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2007)

ptain Seb, ton dealer c'est encore foutu de ta tronche... !  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oh non c'est juste que je tremblais un peu alors je me suis dis que le plafond &#233;tait l'endroit le plus chaud du bureau.



t'es s&#251;r que c'est la  cigarette que tu arr&#234;tes l&#224; ?


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

en fait j'ai dit une connerie&#8230;


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2007)

Ben y'en avait un d&#233;j&#224; non ? 

Arr&#234;te la bombe de no&#235;l


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ben y'en avait un d&#233;j&#224; non ?
> 
> Arr&#234;te la bombe de no&#235;l


ah ben oui, mais je ne l'ai trouv&#233; qu'apr&#232;s 

bon j'vas coucer moi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ah ben oui, mais je ne l'ai trouvé qu'après
> 
> bon j'vas coucer moi



On souhaite donc une joyeuse apnée au poisson...


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Janvier 2007)

... je recommence à fumer! juste pour le faire chier... Na! 


Mon dieu que je suis bête!


----------



## NED (3 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> en fait j'ai dit une connerie



Si peu...si peu
Mais comme tu fais des zolis posters on te pardonne....


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> On souhaite donc une joyeuse apnée au poisson...


cornichon !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et pour les couillons qui comme ont arrêté de fumer, ne vous en faites pas, ce n'est pas si dur (et pourtant j'en consommais énormément)... On ne se rend pas compte de l'énergie qu'on récupère. Là ça fait deux heures que je suis accroché au plafond et je ne sens ni fatigue aux bras ni aux jambes.



j'ai de la chance depuis hier :

bioman a repris la clope donc il y a plus de zones délimités*  pour cloper en sainte paix     


*tres restraintes d'ailleur, j'avais droit a cloper QUE devant mon ordi


----------



## divoli (3 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et pour les couillons qui comme ont arrêté de fumer, ne vous en faites pas, ce n'est pas si dur (et pourtant j'en consommais énormément)... On ne se rend pas compte de l'énergie qu'on récupère. Là ça fait deux heures que je suis accroché au plafond et je ne sens ni fatigue aux bras ni aux jambes.



Ben tu nous feras une liste de tout ce que tu prenais, parce qu'il y a des trucs que tu n'as pas dû arrêter, là. 

Ou alors, je ne sais pas, arrête les tomates farcies...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *tres restraintes d'ailleur, j'avais droit a cloper QUE devant mon ordi


Je devrais justement prendre la r&#233;solution d'arr&#234;ter de faire cela devant le mien, le blanc "Apple", c'est salissant :rateau: (sans parler du nid de tabac qui aurait tendance &#224; se stocker dans le clavier si on ne secoue pas de temps en temps )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Ouais... Arr&#234;ter de fumer c'est bien mais si c'est pour commencer la coke&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

cola?


nan merci, trop sucré


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2007)

Dans le genre r&#233;solution &#224; la noix, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de me raser plus fr&#233;quemment.
J'ai m&#234;me re&#231;u des encouragements.

Je ne tiendrai pas.


&#192; moins que quelqu'un ait un plan pour avoir du Month&#233;lie pas trop cher.


----------



## divoli (3 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Dans le genre résolution à la noix, j'ai décidé de me raser plus fréquemment.



Tu vas y arriver, tu te souviens encore comment on fait ? 

Remarque, si tu te coupes, tu pourras toujours faire un procès à Gillette ou à Wilkinson... :sleep:


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu vas y arriver, tu te souviens encore comment on fait ?
> 
> Remarque, si tu te coupes, tu pourras toujours faire un procès à Gillette ou à Wilkinson... :sleep:



Il est où le bon plan Monthélie ?


----------



## divoli (3 Janvier 2007)

:mouais: Tu te rases au Bourgogne ?


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2007)

On voit moins les coupures comme ça. Et ça parfume


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année 2007


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne année 2007



C'est pour ça qu'on te voyait moins depuis un certains temps?  

Bonne année (et bravo).


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne année 2007



Merci, c'est sympa   :love:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne année 2007



 Tibo, tu as repris tous les avatars de macgé super boulot en tous cas 

*et Bonanée à tous! avec 007 tout est possible!  
*


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> *avec 007 tout est possible!
> *



Ouais, on a le droit de tuer


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, on a le droit de tuer





Faites l'Amour pas la guerre qu'ils disaient :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année.....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Faites l'Amour pas la guerre qu'ils disaient :rateau:


C'est tout ce qu'on te souhaite cette ann&#233;e. Moins de gens qui veulent atteindre &#224; ton int&#233;grit&#233; physique, et plus d'aura pour esp&#233;rer un jour pouvoir passer &#224; l'acte 

Ahhhh&#8230; les r&#234;ves du r&#233;veillon  Et dire qu'un matin, apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;cuv&#233;, tu te r&#233;veilles toujours aussi insignifiant et dot&#233; de ton charisme de charentaise beauceronne.

Pas grave  A priori t'as encore au moins une soixantaine d'autres r&#233;veillons pour r&#234;ver &#224; ce que pourrait &#234;tre la vie la vraie.


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> On voit moins les coupures comme ça. Et ça parfume



Oh... en ces lendemains de fêtes collectives et avinées, ce nectar a un parfum qui n'est pas en odeur de sainteté.

Mais pourtant, que ne ferai-je pour en caresser la jambe, ou la robe.

Du vin bien sûr, que des yeux.:rose:


----------



## lumai (4 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4115087 a dit:
			
		

> tu te réveilles toujours aussi insignifiant et doté de ton charisme de charentaise beauceronne.



Tu sais ce qu'elles te disent les Charento-Beauceronnes ???


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> ...
> 
> Du vin bien sûr, que des yeux.:rose:



Arf ! Quel dommage...j'y ai cru pourtant ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Je me rends compte que j'ai &#233;t&#233; vraiment dur avec les charentaises beauceronnes et des messages priv&#233;s de contestations me demandent de ne pas les associer au triste personnage auquel je donnais la r&#233;plique.

Je pr&#233;sente donc mes plus plates excuses aux r&#233;gions incrimin&#233;es et pr&#233;cise le fond de ma pens&#233;e :
La charentaise est pour moi un instrument de confort ind&#233;niable mais malgr&#233; tout reste une pantoufle au sex-appeal plus qu'incertain. La beauce est selon mon point de vue &#233;triqu&#233; une r&#233;gion avant tout rurale, et de l'aveu qui m'a &#233;t&#233; fait par des beaucerons eux-m&#234;mes, si triste que les corbeaux la survolent ventre en l'air pour ne pas voir la mis&#232;re qui y r&#232;gne (v&#233;ridique  C'&#233;tait vraiment une beauceronne qui me l'avait dit  Elle r&#234;vait de capitale )&#8230; bref. Imaginez l'attrait d'une pantoufle us&#233;e par des ann&#233;es de tra&#238;nements de pieds&#8230;

Cela dit, je comprends l'affront que ma maladresse m'a fait commettre et je promets de passer en revue les tares d'autres r&#233;gions (dont la mienne) pour qualifier &#224; l'avenir notre membre t&#234;te de turc officiel. (J'esp&#232;re que les turcs ne m'en voudront pas trop non plus).

Malgr&#233; tout, merci pour vos marques de sympathie


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4115112 a dit:
			
		

> La charentaise est (...) au sex-appeal plus qu'incertain.



Oui. On est bien à l'intérieur mais il ne faut pas que les copains te voient avec, quoi !


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne année 2007



Snif, chez moi ça marche pas


----------



## r0m1 (4 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Snif, chez moi ça marche pas



essaie avec un autre navigateur, et attend vraiment, ça a mis assez longtemps chez moi à charger


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Janvier 2007)

*Message &#233;dit&#233; par Amok.*



> Oh fait, si tu as des Coui**** n'efface pas ce post




Jojole retour : c'est moi qui &#233;dite ton post.
D&#233;j&#224; parce que les propos ne me plaisent pas, mais pas du tout, ensuite parce que si tu as une r&#233;ponse a faire tu peux utiliser les MP, et de trois parce que ton historique n'appelle pas &#224; l'indulgence.

J'ajouterais que Backcat n'a pas besoin de laisser ta prose agressive en ligne pour prouver qu'il poss&#232;de des attributs dignes de ce nom.

Sursis. A la prochaine incartade, le cachot.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année 2006 !!!


----------



## N°6 (4 Janvier 2007)

Et une pens&#233;e sp&#233;ciale au cr&#233;tin non identifi&#233; qui m'a gratifi&#233; de ses v&#339;ux via sms sur mon t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe. 

Merci ! Que du bonheur d'&#234;tre tir&#233; du sommeil au milieu d'un r&#234;ve parfait, et de s'entendre souhaiter un anonyme "bonne ann&#233;e" par la bo&#238;te vocale d'orange ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai de la chance depuis hier :
> 
> bioman a repris la clope donc il y a plus de zones délimités*  pour cloper en sainte paix
> 
> ...





Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je devrais justement prendre la résolution d'arrêter de faire cela devant le mien, le blanc "Apple", c'est salissant :rateau: (sans parler du nid de tabac qui aurait tendance à se stocker dans le clavier si on ne secoue pas de temps en temps )


Enfin l'explication d'un phénomène incompréhensible !!!
Personne ne fume ici et pourtant l'écran de l'ordi empeste la clope pourrie !
Pouahhh !

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Et une pensée spéciale au crétin non identifié qui m'a gratifié de ses vux via sms sur mon téléphone fixe.
> 
> Merci ! Que du bonheur d'être tiré du sommeil au milieu d'un rêve parfait, et de s'entendre souhaiter un anonyme "bonne année" par la boîte vocale d'orange ! :rateau:



Tiens, ca me fait penser a un naze qui poste principalement dans le "fil des deux roues" et qui, partant à 4 heures du mat le soir du 31 me dit : "appelle moi sans faute tout à l'heure : je passe pour continuer la bringue" et  sans aucune hésitation, rentré chez lui débranche son téléphone pour ne pas être emmerdé par les coups de fil de voeux !

Tant pis pour lui : il a raté le p'tit dej' au Saint Emilion et Steaks barbecue !


----------



## fable (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne année 2007




ALors la je dis: BRAVO! Même moi il m'a pas oublié !


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Putain Rentré à 8 h 40 ce matin J'émerge à peine (à grand peine)
> Spégic Powaaa.





DocEvil a dit:


> T'as raison. Suis trop vieux pour ces conneries.
> 
> N'empêche que j'en ai enterré plus d'un sur le dancefloor





DocEvil a dit:


> Parfaitement. À mon âge et avec mon gros cul !
> M'enfin bon, Freelancer a toujours dit qu'il y avait une grosse diva noire en moi.










....  ​ 
​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> ALors la je dis: BRAVO! Même moi il m'a pas oublié !


Pas "il", mais "elle"... 

Il semble en effet que personne n'ait été oublié, et je dis bravo moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

j'ai pas vu la sirène mais en même temps mon esprit est en manque de fumée 
suis pire qu'avant quoi:rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pas vu de blork non plus, et je ne le dis pas, hein.
Je le garde sous silence.
Je me tais.
Je ne pipe mot &#224; ce sujet.
Je n'en rajoute pas.
Je reste muet comme une carpe.

Alors prenez exemple sur moi, affrontez la douleur dans le silence et la dignit&#233;.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci  Pour ceux qui se sentiraient oubli&#233;s, d&#233;sol&#233;e :rose: , voici de quoi vous mettre du baume au coeur : bonne ann&#233;e  J'accepte l'aide pour la r&#233;cup&#233;ration des avatars sur les presque 300 pages de la liste des membres pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Merci  Pour ceux qui se sentiraient oubliés, désolée :rose: , voici de quoi vous mettre du baume au coeur : bonne année  J'accepte l'aide pour la récupération des avatars sur les presque 300 pages de la liste des membres pour l'année prochaine



Benjamin peut peut-être les récupérer/exporter plus facilement que toi, non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Merci  Pour ceux qui se sentiraient oubli&#233;s, d&#233;sol&#233;e :rose: , voici de quoi vous mettre du baume au coeur : bonne ann&#233;e  J'accepte l'aide pour la r&#233;cup&#233;ration des avatars sur les presque 300 pages de la liste des membres pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine



  J'ai pas r&#234;v&#233; ^^ t'as m&#234;me mis la photo ado d'un disparu


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2007)

Touma&#239;;4115347 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas vu la sir&#232;ne mais en m&#234;me temps mon esprit est en manque de fum&#233;e
> suis pire qu'avant quoi:rose:



C'est pas de bol car j'en ai vu pas mal en plusiers exemplaires...  


Bon Tibo, chaque ann&#233;e je fr&#244;le la crise d'&#233;pilepsie avec tes conneries...... ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Benjamin peut peut-être les récupérer/exporter plus facilement que toi, non ?



S'il n'a rien d'autre à faire 



Sindanárië a dit:


> J'ai pas rêvé ^^ t'as même mis la photo ado d'un disparu



Oui, et c'est un revenant qui ouvre le bal


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'ai pas vu la sirène mais en même temps mon esprit est en manque de fumée
> suis pire qu'avant quoi:rose:





bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai pas vu de blork non plus, et je ne le dis pas, hein.
> Je le garde sous silence.
> Je me tais.
> Je ne pipe mot à ce sujet.
> ...


:affraid:

:rateau:


*Je pensais* avoir au moins entr'aperçu tout le monde, mais il semblerait que non... :rose:
Parce que je crois que l'an dernier, il y avait bien tout le monde. 

Enfin bon, peu importe, j'aime beaucoup de toute façon!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne année 2007



J'ai rêvé ou quelqu'un a pour avatar l'écusson de l'Olympique Lyonnais ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2007)

J'ai failli faire une crise d'&#233;pilepsie.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai failli faire une crise d'épilepsie.



Moi aussi. J'ai plein d'avatar devant les yeux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai failli faire une crise d'&#233;pilepsie.


T'es con, fallait faire comme moi : pas regarder jusqu'au bout.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es con, fallait faire comme moi : pas regarder jusqu'au bout.



Parce que ça fini par s'arreter au bout d'un moment?


:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parce que ça fini par s'arreter au bout d'un moment?
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Mais ouais!
Laissez tomber les mecs, c'est moi qui ai la meilleure technique :
- Tu regardes 20 secondes
- Tu zappes direct pour voir la fin si jamais on te demande
- Tu reviens gueuler comme quoi tu t'es pas vu dans le truc.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui. On est bien à l'intérieur mais il ne faut pas que les copains te voient avec, quoi !



tout dépend de qui le porte non ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> - Tu reviens gueuler comme quoi tu t'es pas vu dans le truc.



Macelene, ch'suis pas dedans  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Macelene, ch'suis pas dedans  :love:



Ah ben tant mieux parceque c'est pas Ellen mais Tibo déjà


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah ben tant mieux parceque c'est pas Ellen mais Tibo déjà



Ben peut etre qu'il est déjà dans Tibo..


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Macelene, ch'suis pas dedans  :love:



J't'ai déjà dis de toujours mettre tes triples foyers papy...comment tu veux avoir les yeux en face _des trous_ après ???! :mouais: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben peut etre qu'il est déjà dans Tibo..



:mouais: Une piqûre de rappel ou j'euthanasie tout de suite ?


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tout d&#233;pend de qui le porte non ?



Tu sais bien que j'ai pour toi un amour fou et secret (ne le dis &#224; personne, hein, et surtout pas &#224; Alem qui est trop jaloux ?!), que tes yeux me donnent envie de plonger nu dans l'oc&#233;an et me rouler dans un champ de cactus, que tes bottes me font r&#234;ver &#224; celle qui griffe la M&#233;diterran&#233;e sur ma carte de l'Europe,  alors si cela te fait plaisir, et si cela te plait de regarder, _j'enfilera_* toutes les charentaises que tu veux !


*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224; qui va redonner du baume au c&#339;ur dans les chaumi&#232;res des charentes    Mais n'est-ce pas un peu pr&#233;somptueux ?


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4116752 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui va redonner du beaume au cur dans les chaumières des charentes    Mais n'est-ce pas un peu présomptueux ?



Que nenni : l'amour donne des ailes !


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

des charentaises ail&#233;es&#8230; &#231;a doit faire sourire &#224; l&#8217;Olympe non ? &#171; Amok, le messager des dieux _et ses charentaises ail&#233;es_ &#187;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> des charentaises ailées ça doit faire sourire à lOlympe non ? « Amok, le messager des dieux _et ses charentaises ailées_ »



Tu voulais dire : « Amok, le messager des *V*ieux _et ses charentaises ailées_ »

Un Hermés de maison de retraite en quelque sorte... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

Vous n'êtes que des malfaisants. 

Dis donc, Concombre, je te trouve un peu faux cul sur ce coup là !


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des malfaisants.
> 
> Dis donc, Concombre, je te trouve un peu faux cul sur ce coup là !


Ce qui est bien, c'est que c'est ta fête toute l'année; pas besoin d'attendre les vux pour ça !!.....  


_Dis ! T'oublie rien ?!.... _


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce qui est bien, c'est que c'est ta fête toute l'année; pas besoin d'attendre les vux pour ça !!.....



Tu remarqueras que je ne suis pas vache : je n'ai pas balancé l'age du concombre... 




tirhum a dit:


> _Dis ! T'oublie rien ?!.... _



M'en parle pas ! C'est mon vautour ! J'en dors plus !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu remarqueras que je ne suis pas vache : je n'ai pas balanc&#233; l'age du concombre... ...



peu importe mon &#226;ge... je suis toujours vert...  

Edith : je te signale que je ne suis pas vache non plus : je ne t'ai pas pr&#233;sent&#233; mes meilleurs vieux...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des malfaisants.


Force est d'admettre que tu as raison : c'est minable de s'en prendre de la sorte à un pauvre vieux sans défense.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

mais c'est fini oui ?! 

Roberta ! Viens défendre ton amoureux !


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Roberta ! Viens d&#233;fendre ton amoureux !



Je crois qu'elle a... comment dire...
D'autres chats &#224; fouetter.
Enfin... UN autre surtout...

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; que tu l'apprennes comme &#231;a.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois qu'elle a... comment dire...
> D'autres chats à fouetter.
> Enfin... UN autre surtout...
> 
> Je suis désolé que tu l'apprennes comme ça.



Puisque c'est ca, j'engage la destruction des forums. Je vais tous vous rayer de la carte. Le temps d'assommer Benjamin et j'appuie sur le bouton.
Si on ne me livre pas la princesse sous trois heures, je fais tout sauter ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Tout sauter ??

Muti arrive, bouge pas. Elle est chaude comme la braise en ce moment  &#199;a devrait te calmer deux minutes


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117029 a dit:
			
		

> Tout sauter ??
> 
> Muti arrive, bouge pas. Elle est chaude comme la braise en ce moment  &#199;a devrait te clamer deux minutes



mais je ne veux pas Muti ! 

J'ai dit : LA Roberta. Et puisque vous essayez de m'embrouiller : avec les bottes et la coiffure ananas !


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117029 a dit:
			
		

> Ça devrait te clamer deux minutes



C'est tout?

DocEvil me l'avait dit, je ne voulais pas le croire, mais...
Si tu confirmes...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117029 a dit:
			
		

> Ça devrait te clamer deux minutes


Il fallait bien sûr lire : « Ça devrait te _clamser_ _en_ deux minutes. »


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et puisque vous essayez de m'embrouiller : avec les bottes et la coiffure ananas !


Carmen Miranda !  :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Force est d'admettre que tu as raison : c'est minable de s'en prendre de la sorte à un pauvre vieux sans défense.


T'as fini de guincher, toi ?!....


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Carmen Miranda !  :love:



_il est pas allergique aux plume Amok ? à non ça c'est BackCat   






  
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


>


Imposture !

La seule, la vraie, la voilà ! :love:

Mon loup, ta bombe on dirait moi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _il est pas allergique aux plume Amok ? &#224; non &#231;a c'est BackCat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah non !!! Pas moi ! Je n'ai rien contre une tite _plume_. En vitesse ou pas d'ailleurs !  

Et puis l&#224;, on dirait plut&#244;t Frida Oum Papa non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117068 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !!! Pas moi ! Je n'ai rien contre une tite _plume_. En vitesse ou pas d'ailleurs !


Ca d&#233;pend o&#249; on la met...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mon loup, ta bombe on dirait moi.


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle a dit:
			
		

> Nephou*, Amok*, Fab'Fab, Grug, tirhum, [MGZ] BackCat



   on reconnait les vautours pr&#234;t &#224; sauter sur la viande faisand&#233;e fraiche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

C'est juste que au plus vite on arrive &#224; ce qu'on a dit  au plus vite on peut passer &#224; autre chose, quoi


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Mouhahahahahaha 


Psccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117083 a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que au plus vite on arrive &#224; ce qu'on a dit  au plus vite on peut passer &#224; autre chose, quoi




 &#231;a me donne une id&#233;e de slogan pour nous &#231;a   



			
				tirhum et BackCat a dit:
			
		

> voir ci-dessus



&#171; j&#8217;irai pisser sur vos bombes &#187; c&#8217;est pas mal non plus


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> peu importe mon âge... je suis toujours vert...


Une clope ? allez ....


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117083 a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que au plus vite on arrive à ce qu'on a dit  au plus vite on peut passer à autre chose, quoi



C't'à dire?

Faut qu'on vous traite de fachos, au bout d'un moment, c'est ça?

nan passque si c'est ça, je veux bien, moi, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Tu ne serais que le 4&#232;me en deux jours.
Va falloir commencer &#224; &#234;tre un peu cr&#233;atif. Toujours des lieux communs, autant faire des blagues sur les corses, tiens.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

Chaipas moi, j'ai cru que t'attendais le point de machin, l&#224;, je voulais rendre service moi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117181 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais que le 4ème en deux jours.
> Va falloir commencer à être un peu créatif. Toujours des lieux communs, autant faire des blagues sur les corses, tiens.


En même temps, tu t'adresses à un blork... N'en demande pas trop.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Elle est pas un peu courte la m&#232;che ?
Dangereux &#231;a... un coup &#224; se faire p&#233;ter le truc au visage...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu voulais dire : « Amok, le messager des *V*ieux _et ses charentaises ailées_ »
> 
> Un Hermés de maison de retraite en quelque sorte... :rateau:



Je ne m'imagine pas dans les bras d'Amok. Pas du tout


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu voulais dire : &#171; Amok, le messager des *V*ieux _et ses charentaises ail&#233;es_ &#187;
> 
> Un Herm&#233;s de maison de retraite en quelque sorte... :rateau:
> 
> un faux hermes aux charantaise tres moches​



dis donc toi      

les charentaises  Herm&#233;s  sont bien plus jolies que celle que tu as dessin&#233;e :mouais: 


.....et heuresement....au prix qu'elles co&#251;tent


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Puisque c'est ca, j'engage la destruction des forums. Je vais tous vous rayer de la carte. Le temps d'assommer Benjamin et j'appuie sur le bouton.
> Si on ne me livre pas la princesse sous trois heures, je fais tout sauter ! :mouais:



ben , cher loup, le vendredi on me libere que apres 20h30   

il y a donc 5 h de retard.......tu as fait sauter quoi alors ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> dis donc toi
> 
> les charentaises  Hermés  sont bien plus jolies que celle que tu as dessinée :mouais:
> 
> ...



ah ben tiens, je viens justement de m'acheter des nouvelles pantoufles au soldes  :love: 

elles sont roses :rose:


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ben , cher loup, le vendredi on me libere que apres 20h30
> 
> il y a donc 5 h de retard.......tu as fait sauter quoi alors ?


Laisse !! Il a pris son cachet et il dort maintenant...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah ben tiens, je viens justement de m'acheter des nouvelles pantoufles au soldes  :love:
> 
> elles sont roses :rose:


 
Ah ouais, Amok a les m&#234;mes, mais en vert...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah ben tiens, je viens justement de m'acheter des nouvelles pantoufles au soldes  :love:
> 
> elles sont roses :rose:



j'aime le rose, je t'aime aussi bien toi et tu le sais mais......
ton truc là ......il n'est vraiment pas jolis:rose: 









ps: j'ai vu ailleur ta "claque" .....te t'envoies un gros bizouz :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah ben tiens, je viens justement de m'acheter des nouvelles pantoufles au soldes  :love:
> 
> elles sont roses :rose:



   :mouais:  
Jésus, Marie, Youssef!!! Les ruinelabaise de la mort!!!!


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah ben tiens, je viens justement de m'acheter des nouvelles pantoufles au soldes  :love:
> 
> elles sont roses :rose:



yeaaaaah

ya même une fente au milieu pour séparer tes deux doigts de pieds 

c'est bieeeeeeeen pensé


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'aime le rose, je t'aime aussi bien toi et tu le sais mais......
> ton truc l&#224; ......il n'est vraiment pas jolis:rose:


Mais il s'agit aussi d'une question de confort et de chaleur pour mes petits pieds cet hiver :love:


----------



## DomBon (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah ben tiens, je viens justement de m'acheter des nouvelles pantoufles au soldes  :love:
> 
> elles sont roses :rose:



salut à toi et à tous
hé vous savez que la Ségo a payé des charentaises aux élèves internes des lycées du Poitou-Charentes !   
je sais pas si ça va les rajeunir ou les veillir ces p'tits djeuns ?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Mais il s'agit aussi d'une question de confort et de chaleur pour mes petits pieds cet hiver :love:



Si tu viens à l'AES en suisse, tu verras, on a le chauffage central ici.  C'est pas mal non plus pour pas avoir froid en hiver


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

promis, la semaine prochaine , lundi  , si j'arrive a faire tout tout tout ce que je dois faire et que j'aime pas faire, mais que je dois faire parce que c'est le seul jour de congée et j'ai pas le choix ......bref, le menage quoi, bref......

.....donc je reprends , lundi si j'arrive , a non, je ne recommence plus là, ....bref, lundi je prends mes chaussettes/chaussons en photos (j'en ai acheté au moins 20 paires au portugal    ) et je vais exploser l'audimat du bar    



par contre le loup va immediatement se desamourer de moi :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Si tu viens à l'AES en suisse, tu verras, on a le chauffage central ici.  C'est pas mal non plus pour pas avoir froid en hiver


Nam&#233;o  moi aussi j'ai le chauffage

c'est juste que si je m'&#233;coutais il ferait tropical chez moi :rose: je suis frileuse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

DomBon a dit:


> salut à toi et à tous
> hé vous savez que la Ségo a payé des charentaises aux élèves internes des lycées du Poitou-Charentes !
> je sais pas si ça va les rajeunir ou les veillir ces p'tits djeuns ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ... lundi je prends mes chaussettes/chaussons en photos...
> 
> par contre le loup va immediatement se desamourer de moi :rateau:



Avec des portes jarretelles, ça devrait passer...  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Coqu&#233;es je suppose ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

oui... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Coquées je suppose ? :love:



Oui, c'est le modèle "éducation nationale"... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> oui... :love: :love: :love:



Quelle délicatesse :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quelle délicatesse :love:



Certes... Jusqu'où va se nicher le dandysme, très cher... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, c'est le modèle "éducation nationale"... :rateau:



Pour inculquer des notions d'Arts Plastiques aux "Colomba" ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

Allez vider vos "poches" !!....  
_(les anciens combattants, les anciens qu'ont...)_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de respect, j'ai ma carte aussi. :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, Amok a les mêmes, mais en vert...



Il est pas daltonien ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117676 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de respect, j'ai ma carte aussi. :mouais:


Je les ai jet&#233;es, celles que j'avais.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Tes cartes d'ancien combattant ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

Panini...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2007)

ké ? ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

Kate!


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

_dites donc vous savez pas que les fils du type train sont proscrits _


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117691 a dit:
			
		

> Tes cartes d'ancien combattant ?


Pas celle-l&#224;.
trop long &#224; expliquer.
J'aurais pas d&#251; commencer &#224; parler de &#231;a...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

ha bon ??? il y a un train par ici ?    

et il ammene où celui là ?  

est que c'est possible qu'il fasse un arrêt ici  pour qu'il me depose enfin dans ma chambre ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ha bon ??? il y a un train par ici ?
> 
> et il ammene où celui là ?
> 
> est que c'est possible qu'il fasse un arrêt ici  pour qu'il me depose enfin dans ma chambre ?




un fil_ train_ cétait ça les voyages offerts par la [mgz] sont autres


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Panini...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ké ? ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate!





Nephou a dit:


> un fil_ train_ cétait ça les voyages offerts par la [mgz] sont autres




un train qui deraille alors parce que , panini kè kate ça me dit rien.....
mais vu l'heure qu'il est de toute façon je ne vois plus rien


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> yeaaaaah
> 
> ya m&#234;me une fente au milieu pour s&#233;parer tes deux doigts de pieds



La fente entre les 2 gros orteils &#231;a s'appelle une vulve mon petit yvos.

Un jour tu comprendra....

:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La fente entre les 2 gros orteils ça s'appelle une vulve mon petit yvos.
> 
> Un jour tu comprendra....
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:



Si après ça il baize comme un pied, ça sera de ta faute JP...


----------



## divoli (6 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La fente entre les 2 gros orteils ça s'appelle une vulve mon petit yvos.



Et entre les 2 talons, ça s'appelle comment ?  :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et entre les 2 talons, ça s'appelle comment ?  :hein:


L'oignon...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> L'oignon...


:love: :love: :love:

Et surtout, bonne ann&#233;e!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et entre les 2 talons, ça s'appelle comment ?  :hein:



_Rocco_ , parce que étalon ..


----------



## Cillian (6 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> _Rocco_ , parce que étalon ..



... Notre séant (mais tout cela l'est-il ?)


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>




elles me l'ont l'air plutôt en bon état pour un mec censé donner des coups d'lattes à tout va...à mon avis, c'est que d'la gueule tout ça.


aller, sors les tes tongs disney!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> elles me l'ont l'air plutôt en bon état pour un mec censé donner des coups d'lattes à tout va...à mon avis, c'est que d'la gueule tout ça.
> 
> 
> aller, sors les tes tongs disney!



C'est du tout neuf. Mon petit cadeau de Noël que je me suis fait à moi... :love: :love: :love: 

Il manquerait plus que tu sois assez neuneu pour croire que je passe mon temps à distribuer des lattes...


----------



## Vivid (6 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> La recherche, la recherche...




si c'est un boxer c'est dommage, sinon il sait lire, surtout les textes de lois.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> les voyages offerts par la [mgz] sont autres



Certes, mais il y a comme un manque flagrant côté [MGZ] en ce moment


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon petit cadeau de Noël que je me suis fait à moi... :love: :love: :love:



La claaaaaasse avec un polo F. Perry  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> La claaaaaasse avec un polo F. Perry  :love:



Comment tu as deviné?...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2007)

Je me rappelle de discussions de "chiffons" pour hommes


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il manquerait plus que tu sois assez neuneu pour croire que je passe mon temps à distribuer des lattes...




ça fait partie des mes résolutions 2007


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2007)

Etre neuneu ?


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Etre neuneu ?




farpaitement :love:  

mes débuts semblent assez concluants : je vous souhaite une très bonne année plein de bonheur et tout et tout pour toute la famille, vos proches et vos animaux de compagnie


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> farpaitement :love:
> 
> mes débuts semblent assez concluants : je vous souhaite une très bonne année plein de bonheur et tout et tout pour toute la famille, vos proches et vos animaux de compagnie



Trop tard, je l'ai déjà fait, ça.
Me prends pas mon créneau comme ça ou ça va chier.

Trouve autre chose.


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a va, hein...d&#233;j&#224; je me casse le c*ul &#224; choper des trucs merdiques sur la toile, si en plus il faut que je v&#233;rifie et lise :afraid: toutes tes messages avant de poster, j'suis pas rendu!

neuneu oui mais maso naaaan

et pis j'suis s&#251;r que t'avais pas pens&#233; aux chiens et chats, d'abord, esp&#232;ce de brute...regarde comme ils pleurent...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> et pis j'suis s&#251;r que t'avais pas pens&#233; aux chiens et chats, d'abord, esp&#232;ce de brute..



Oui, je dois faire des progr&#232;s en smilies.
Oui, et alors, je dis "et alors"???

Il faut savoir s'accepter chacun avec nos diff&#233;rences et nos d&#233;fauts, la vie est tellement plus belle ainsi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il faut savoir s'accepter chacun avec nos différences et nos défauts, la vie est tellement plus belle ainsi.



T'as rien de plus con en magasin?...


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il faut savoir s'accepter chacun avec nos différences et nos défauts, la vie est tellement plus belle ainsi.




ouais, enfin enfin avec un verre de rouge et des rillettes, ça serait quand même mieux


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as rien de plus con en magasin?...


concavo-convexe ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> et pis j'suis sûr que t'avais pas pensé aux chiens et chats, d'abord, espèce de brute...regarde comme ils pleurent...



C'est un putois !


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est un putois !



Tu viens d'apporter la réponse à la question qu'il se posait depuis des années : "_pourquoi mon chien pue t-il autant ?_" 


Bon, on va bientôt conclure...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu viens d'apporter la réponse à la question qu'il se posait depuis des années : "_pourquoi mon chien pue t-il autant ?_"
> 
> 
> Bon, on va bientôt conclure...


Ah non, les v&#339;ux &#231;a marche jusqu'&#224; la fin du mois.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2007)

Oui, je m'insurge aux c&#244;t&#233;s de mon camarade Ed_Ze_Head!


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah non, les vux ça marche jusqu'à la fin du mois.



Tu vas voir, toi, ce qui va marcher jusqu'à la fin du mois !



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, je m'insurge aux côtés de mon camarade Ed_Ze_Head!



Le Monsieur vous dit qu'il a une ouverture ! 







_Mais j'ai pas encore compris si c'était avec Odré, Yvos, ou son putois..._



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, je m'insurge aux côtés de mon camarade Ed_Ze_Head!


Yeah! get the power back. 

_Bon, commence sans moi. Je vais faire un tour.  _



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, je m'insurge aux côtés de mon camarade Ed_Ze_Head!



Ouais, des rebelles à mâter : un coup de blaster impérial peut-être ?  

A ce propos, c'est toi qui a commencé Amok. 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> "les vux, c'est après minuit. gnagnagna, gnagnagni"



Alors, on fait comme t'as dit. On suit la tradition. 




Bon, j'appelle *Backcat* : lui aussi a des traditions avec les forte têtes !

bonne année tous



bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai toujours envie de lui faire un plan genre "je vais prendre tintin en otage" mais j'ai peur de lui rendre service plus qu'autre chose en fait...



J'ai déjà réussi à refourguer Tintin à Amok   





Amok a dit:


> Bon, j'appelle *Backcat* : lui aussi a des traditions avec les forte têtes !



Même pas peur  :love:



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attends que je trouve un truc toi...
> Le souci avec gKatarn c'est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'emmerder...
> 
> J'ai toujours envie de lui faire un plan genre "je vais prendre tintin en otage" mais j'ai peur de lui rendre service plus qu'autre chose en fait...






gKatarn a dit:


> Ouais, des rebelles à mâter : un coup de blaster impérial peut-être ?


Pas l'heure de la vidange ?!..... 



supermoquette a dit:


> bonne année tous


Bonne année la moquette :love: garde pas trop la tête en l'air 

(edith - comme les vautours se pressent tous !  )



gKatarn a dit:


> Ouais, des rebelles à mâter : un coup de blaster impérial peut-être ?


Attends que je trouve un truc toi...
Le souci avec gKatarn c'est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'emmerder...

J'ai toujours envie de lui faire un plan genre "je vais prendre tintin en otage" mais j'ai peur de lui rendre service plus qu'autre chose en fait...


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224;&#8230; il y a ici un message par jour de l&#8217;ann&#233;e&#8230; c&#8217;est-y-pas chouette 

bonne ann&#233;e

Neph&#8217; 

&#233;dit _j&#8217;invite mes camarades &#224; se joindre &#224; ce message si ils le souhaitent 


(Amok)
Bon, Neph', que tu fusionnes les derni&#232;res interventions pour atteindre les 365, je veux bien, mais de la &#224; mettre le tout venant dans un post estampill&#233; "Amok"... 

(Nephou)
Pas de ma faute si tu &#233;tais l&#8217;auteur du 364e 

(BackCat)
Putain la riche id&#233;e que t'as eue ce jour-l&#224;. Franchement, on aurait pu s'en sortir bien plus mal. LE fil &#224; &#233;viter, et PAF !!! Pas le temps de l'interdire qu'il arrive presque une semaine avant dis-donc  Faudra y repenser l'ann&#233;e prochaine, quand m&#234;me. 
Bon. Neph' ? Faut trouver une id&#233;e g&#233;niale pour fermer le "a quoi penses-tu/l&#224; maintenant" aussi. Je propose de cliquer par inadvertance sur le bouton ?


_


----------

